# Fridge vent sought



## Frederick (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi I have an Electrolux fridge in a 1993 Autosleeper. The fridge works fine but the plastic vent grill on the outside is crumbling through age. Can anyone tell me where I can get a replacement even if second hand. I've tried Domintec in Germany but no luck.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frederick

Welcome to Motorhomefacts!

Your van is getting on a bit ( like mine :wink: ) but the vents on the fridges have not changed too much. You may find that a vent intended for a later model may fit but you would need to compare and make sure. If you can identify the model number of the fridge that will help too.

Try these company websites, I think they may both be able to help...as would any large Caravan accessory shop if you have one near you. If you do have one near it would be good as you could take the old vent with you to compare to the newer ones that they have.:

Leisureshopdirect <<

Leisurespares <<

Mike


----------



## Frederick (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for replying. However, I've checked out the later models and the vents are much larger and don't fit onto the outside of the van beneath the curve or moulding of the van body. If I can find the smaller,olkder version then I'd be pleased. Perhaps my only chance is to check out the wreckers?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You should still be able to get them thro decent accessory shops, remember these will have been fitted to caravans as well, dont know where you are but in the North West, Todds, Harringtons (aka Discover Delamere) Bradburn Leisure spring to mind


----------



## Frederick (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies all. I'm still struggling to find a replacement vent. I've attached a couple of pics in the hope that someone may recognise this model and be able to help further. Thanks.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

You could try this one.........

http://www.caravanspares2repairs.co.uk/mpk-fridge-vent-250-419-p.asp


----------

